# Things allowed to be carried from India



## mohita

Hi All,

I would request you to kindly advise, what all is allowed to be taken to Australia from India......Myself and my husband are moving to Perth in mid January and we are very confused with what all shall we carry with us so that we do not face any problems at the airport...

We plan to carry clothes, utensils, important docs, laptop.....

I need advice that are we allowed to carry any food items (eg. pulses, spices etc) and if allowed kindly let me know which are the items we are allowed to carry...

Regards
Mohita


----------



## amaslam

You should leave food items back in India, if you do intend to bring them declare and be prepared if they are confiscated. If you do intend to bring in food it should be clearly labeled and sealed and the label should list ALL ingredients in English. And you must declare so it can be inspected.



You should also leave raw clothing items (i.e. unprocessed cotton). 

Declare any wooden items, plant items (including decorations - i.e. wicker).

If you declare you always avoid a fine, if you still try to bring in without declaring at the very least the item will be confiscated AND you can face a fine. 

Many Indian food items are available in AU (they are imported from India), you may want to call one of the many Indian groceries in the major AU cities if you want to confirm what is available. 

Also if you leave it back in India you will then have less weight in your baggage which you may use for other items. 





mohita said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would request you to kindly advise, what all is allowed to be taken to Australia from India......Myself and my husband are moving to Perth in mid January and we are very confused with what all shall we carry with us so that we do not face any problems at the airport...
> 
> We plan to carry clothes, utensils, important docs, laptop.....
> 
> I need advice that are we allowed to carry any food items (eg. pulses, spices etc) and if allowed kindly let me know which are the items we are allowed to carry...
> 
> Regards
> Mohita


----------



## mohita

Thanks...........


----------



## anj1976

Hi Mohita

A few things, as suggested by my friends who have already gone there.

1. Tool Kit
2. A couple of extension cords with multi plug points (saves you the trouble of changing all plugs)
3. Pressure Cooker
4. Rolling pin for making chapatties
5. Spices if you want to carry shoudl be declared but it is available there, you can carry one pack each for initial days, but it has to be packed/sealed in company original packing
6. Plate, glass, fork, knife, spoons (lightest in weight)

I guess this is it, other thn these, the regular, clothes, footwear etc. these all my friends said is the most essential


----------



## mohita

Thank you so much for the details......


----------



## Busyte

Hi,

We'll be flying from the UK.

We have children, so each child will have one small Disney carry case with most loved toys, and we'll bring documents, handover files, resumes, etc, with us on the plane.

Suitcases: Clothes, mini kitchen kit with my most used and favourite kitchen stuff, a pan, a frying pan, our thermomix, set of cutlery, plastic cups and plates (much lighter), we are taking some spices and bisto sauce but only a small amount, bed linen, bathroom towells and beach towells, and a mini toilette kit with hair brush and hair clips, tooth brushes, etc.
Hair dyer and Iron.
We're also taking our kids bathroom step stool and other iqually strange things we'll need until the ship arrives with all of our stuff.

We're not wasting any weight allowance with shampoos and stuff we'll need to buy anyway sooner or later.
We've already researched for the Portuguese clubs (Me) and Brit ones (Hubby) and we have a list of hobbies and things we both enjoy doing planned (bike riding, etc).

We are taking much of our information as links stored in our laptop, and we're taking some of the things anj1976 said like extension cords with multi-plug.

We're separating our lists according with what we'll need straight away (airplane with us) or what can wait some weeks (shipping container), and it's not easy...

This migrating thing is hardwork. :juggle:

Hopefully we'll rest on our way there...lane:

And then start all the hard work of settling down in Oz... :juggle:
Hopefully things will turn out fine.:eyebrows:

Good luck.

Cheers,
Busyte


----------



## bishoy

All UK lucky guys are talking about shipping things later. I think the problem is that there is no easy way to do the same like you outside UK. For example Middle East and India. I don't know an easy way with reasonable price to ship things. If anybody knows how please share.
So mainly the talk here is about what to take on the plane and what to leave, not about what to ship later


----------



## anj1976

why cant you ship it? google frieght or logistics from your country by ship or air and you will get many options. In India too there are many such companies..


----------



## bishoy

It is strange then that all my fellows from Egypt that moved to Australia didn't think a bit of shipping. So it there any restrictions on what I can ship to Australia? Any customs? Or I can simply ship my entire belongies whatever type (furniture/toys/tools/electric devices/desktop computer/etc)?


----------



## anj1976

well, in India/Asia, everything is very cheap, what one would get at Australia or UK or US would be much more than what it costs in India, most people think, since they have used the things, it hardly costs them anything, if they ship, the cost will be more or less the same as buying it fresh, might as well buy new. it doesnt pinch throwing things away, shipping is too much of a hassle.


----------



## Busyte

Hi,

You need to check what do you have to take, and how much would it cost to buy new and how much would it cost you to ship it.

We have things that can not be easily replaced like a piano, etc, we also have all the house white goods, appliances, flat screen tv, furniture for a family of 5, kids toys, etc, for us it is cheaper to rent a 20 foot container and take all our stuff with us than to buy new.

In fact we would take a lot of time to replace all our stuff and more money than we can spend as new arrivals in a new country. Also even things like our kids Nintendo Wii, and Nintendo Ds cost a lot more money in Australia, so it really does not make any sense to sell second hand here in the UK by next to nothing, to buy again 2 weeks later in Australia for more than it would cost us here new.

So for us it's better to ship most of our house contents.:eyebrows:

I guess it depends on which phase are you, if we were a new couple with no kids, I'm sure we'd do things differently.:ranger:

Besides other families say it does help kids to settle in faster if they have their own old things, and we have a lot to worry, so we need our children to be happy and settled fast, it will be one less stress on our shoulders.

Cheers,
Busyte

Ps. I imagine the reason Uk people seem to be shipping more than other countries might have to do with the fact that we're in average older migrants, late 30, early 40's, but this is just a theory of mine, no proofs...


----------



## sattystevens

Hi totally agree with, we've also got two kids that want their stuff so are shipping things over. Have found out that Wii games etc are more expensive so have decided to buy a few more for the kids as xmas pressies. Thinking about taking the Wii console in suitcase but then I'm thinking NO, it's summer there don't want kids stuck inside when the whole aim was to get out more....lol

xx Satty


----------



## sattystevens

WoW, you're so organised. Who are you flying with as we've booked ours with Emirates and have 30kg (check in) plus 7kg (carry on) allowance. Still don't think thats enough as everything seems to be a must-have in the suitcase issue. My 7 yr old has told me his suitcase is to be filled with all of his star wars toys as he doesnt need anything else.... LOL. 

xx satty





Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> We'll be flying from the UK.
> 
> We have children, so each child will have one small Disney carry case with most loved toys, and we'll bring documents, handover files, resumes, etc, with us on the plane.
> 
> Suitcases: Clothes, mini kitchen kit with my most used and favourite kitchen stuff, a pan, a frying pan, our thermomix, set of cutlery, plastic cups and plates (much lighter), we are taking some spices and bisto sauce but only a small amount, bed linen, bathroom towells and beach towells, and a mini toilette kit with hair brush and hair clips, tooth brushes, etc.
> Hair dyer and Iron.
> We're also taking our kids bathroom step stool and other iqually strange things we'll need until the ship arrives with all of our stuff.
> 
> We're not wasting any weight allowance with shampoos and stuff we'll need to buy anyway sooner or later.
> We've already researched for the Portuguese clubs (Me) and Brit ones (Hubby) and we have a list of hobbies and things we both enjoy doing planned (bike riding, etc).
> 
> We are taking much of our information as links stored in our laptop, and we're taking some of the things anj1976 said like extension cords with multi-plug.
> 
> We're separating our lists according with what we'll need straight away (airplane with us) or what can wait some weeks (shipping container), and it's not easy...
> 
> This migrating thing is hardwork. :juggle:
> 
> Hopefully we'll rest on our way there...lane:
> 
> And then start all the hard work of settling down in Oz... :juggle:
> Hopefully things will turn out fine.:eyebrows:
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Cheers,
> Busyte


----------



## Busyte

Hi, 

That's why we're giving each child a small suitcase, they can take it in the cabin with them, so it would interfere with precious suitcase weight needed for absolute essencials.
We'll help tidying their toys and fill their suitcases with whatever they think they'll need for the first weeks until the ship comes.
I'm hoping they put a cuddly toy each (to sleep with) and the ones they play more with, we'll see. 

We haven't bought our tickets yet, we're waiting for the Visa, did our medicals, so hopefully soon we'll be able to buy tickets.

In did a few searches and for now the one offering the best price is Singapure Airlines. 

By now this is all just paper lists and bags of stuff leaving the charity shops. 

cheers,
Busyte


----------

